# The Lighter Side of Politics . . .



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2015)

There isn't a single creep on either side that I would vote for. I stopped voting for the least of the two evils long ago. So unlike most people on either side (I am not on a side at all) I do not take politics seriously, not any of the dog & pony show puppets that are paraded out in front of us every 2 and 4 years. To me it is all purely a farce not to be taken seriously. I have long said that there's no longer a political soluton and I believe it, so I don't feel bad for not participating in the bread and circus they give us called "voting".

Votes no longer count and haven't for many years. My opinion which I think recent history supports. So, for me, every election year presents free cheap entertainment. Like Donald Trump. He's as big a joke as Rosie O'Donnell who is supposed to be a comedian, but Trump is twice the entertainer she is.






That's some funny stuff right there. Keep it light fellas this is a thread about what a joke politics has become, not about the politics itself.







 

Like I said I am not a fan of either ideologue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 7, 2015)

I definitely agree that there hasn't been a truly good candidate in a long time but this year is especially a circus. I've never seen anything like it before, its just crazy. It seriously gives the US a bad image to the rest of the world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mmmmmm...Megan Kelly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2015)

It's become an impossible job... There's no way for any of them to be knowledgable about all of the things the government does because our government is doing a bunch of stuff that it doesn't have any business doing.

Plus, Guam is about to tip over...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 7, 2015)

While I agree there hasn't been a good candidate for a long time ( last election was for Omaba or Omaba Lite) I'm not ready to throw in the towel. I do understand the disgust of government of those who do.

I do believe there are some who truly want change but they may not have the nomination. All you can do in my reasoning is to keep on going and do your best to make it right.

My gson is all into Davey Crockett and looking forward to the Alamo. Surely they knew they would not win and could have walked away before Santa Anna attacked. The history of the US and Texas may well be different except for a few men who tried to make a change and are therefore still remembered today.


----------



## SENC (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm not far from your position, Kevin, as I find most politicians these days to be complete jokes. How Donald Trump or Hillary Clinton can even be viable candidates totally bewilders me! I can't imagine anyone in their right mind would entrust their child to either of them for 24 hours, yet many would vote for one or the other to run the entire country?!? It is a bizarre world we live in. And the other candidates on both sides aren't much better.

I wish I thought Carson had a fighting chance. I'm not sold on him, but at least he isn't a career politician or lifelong sleazebag.

I agree totally with Doc (about Guam).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2015)

I respectfully disagree Mike. To compare the men of the alamo and thier situation to the criminals in office today ..... I won't even get started on that one buddy.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 7, 2015)

SENC said:


> I wish I thought Carson had a fighting chance


Right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## jmurray (Aug 7, 2015)

Trump cracks me up :) i don't follow politics at all, does he pull any real numbers?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 7, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Trump cracks me up :) i don't follow politics at all, does he pull any real numbers?


I think he's ahead in most of the polls. And, one thing is for certain, he can't be influenced by donor dollars haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 7, 2015)

He's got my vote!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> And, one thing is for certain, he can't be influenced by donor dollars haha



That's funny because I was thinking just the opposite. Politicians and candidtaes get to keep most or all their campaign money through a series of laws written by . . . them. They may have to form all kinds of other entitites and grease palms to launder it but "make no mistake" they get to keep it. It's why they run for office these days. Most of them don't give a shite about anyone but them they just want the fame fortune and hookers.

I wonder if Trump likes fame and money and hookers?


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I respectfully disagree Mike. To compare the men of the alamo and thier situation to the criminals in office today ..... I won't even get started on that one buddy.



I believe you took my analogy the exact opposite of what I meant.
In my view..
The men at the Alamo = Voters who are still willing to fight to get the scum out of Washington
Most current Washington "leaders" (both parties) = Santa Anna

Since Ben Carson came up here is his closing remarks from last night.
The last half sums up what I was trying to say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2015)

I th


JR Custom Calls said:


> I think he's ahead in most of the polls. And, one thing is for certain, he can't be influenced by donor dollars haha


and I think hes got the money to build that border wall down there .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> I believe you took my analogy the exact opposite of what I meant.
> In my view..
> The men at the Alamo = Voters who are still willing to fight to get the scum out of Washington
> Most current Washington "leaders" (both parties) = Santa Anna
> ...



I understood your analogy perfectly, and while I think it is an obvious one on the surface, I also think our interpretation of history and our perception of today's reality is 180 out of phase. Doesn't mean we can't be friends. We just disagree.


----------



## jmurray (Aug 7, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2015)

jmurray said:


> View attachment 84986



@Bean_counter


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 7, 2015)

Tony said:


> @Bean_counter



Come on tony, don't tag me in a political post..... Dont talk politics or religion with friends Cause I'll piss you all off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Come on tony, don't tag me in a political post..... Dont talk politics or religion with friends Cause I'll piss you all off


Don't tempt a pot-stirrer like that!!! 

I agree, though. This place is too enjoyable and (generally) too civil to ruin it with a bunch of political argument and we should keep it that way. I don't know and probably couldn't guess what most of your politics are, and that is probably a good thing (though I do have it on very good authority that a certain old drywaller is about as far left-leaning a hippie/pinko as one can be... and our orthopod paints his toenails so you know where he stands, not that there is anything wrong with that).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> Don't tempt a pot-stirrer like that!!!
> 
> I agree, though. This place is too enjoyable and (generally) too civil to ruin it with a bunch of political argument and we should keep it that way. I don't know and probably couldn't guess what most of your politics are, and that is probably a good thing (though I do have it on very good authority that a certain old drywaller is about as far left-leaning a hippie/pinko as one can be... and our orthopod paints his toenails so you know where he stands, not that there is anything wrong with that).



Henry, I wasn't trying to poke the bear or anything, just having some fun with Mike. He's a dam good friend and we have a lot of discussions away from here. I totally agree we should keep it light on here, it is a great lot of fun and should stay that way. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> Don't tempt a pot-stirrer like that!!!
> 
> I agree, though. This place is too enjoyable and (generally) too civil to ruin it with a bunch of political argument and we should keep it that way. I don't know and probably couldn't guess what most of your politics are, and that is probably a good thing (though I do have it on very good authority that a certain old drywaller is about as far left-leaning a hippie/pinko as one can be... and our orthopod paints his toenails so you know where he stands, not that there is anything wrong with that).



*WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT *

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2015)

Tony said:


> Henry, I wasn't trying to poke the bear or anything, just having some fun with Mike. He's a dam good friend and we have a lot of discussions away from here. I totally agree we should keep it light on here, it is a great lot of fun and should stay that way. Tony


Sorry, Tony. I meant it is hard for me to read beancounter's response and not poke him myself to stir the pot!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> Sorry, Tony. I meant it is hard for me to read beancounter's response and not poke him myself to stir the pot!



Go ahead, he can take it. I can't be friends with people who take themselves too seriously and can't laugh at themselves. Mike is a good guy that can laugh at himself. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2015)

I really thought we could poke fun at politicians and the obvious rotten state of it all without some members getting their feathers ruffled as if the gang of thieves must be protected from the ridicule and satire they so richly deserve, and I nearly allowed myself to be dragged into a "serious discussion" about it. Mea culpa! I apologize for that. If you can't poke a little fun at these criminals please just stay the heck out of the thread we do not want to have any arguments about politics. We need more satire and irreverence as we watch the deck chairs being rearranged so let's get this thread back on track . . . .





























































The caption below reads:
_DID YOU KNOW When Bush took office in 2000, the Republican logo changed from having 3 stars to having 3 upside-down stars -- No explanation was ever given_































































*And finally probably my favorite of all of them which IMO is 100% accurate . . . .*

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 8, 2015)

I agree with the way Kevin feels 100%. THe difference for me is I have been researching and voting for the best indy I can find in every category. I know it doesn't even make a dent but it is my little protest. It was proven that the votes we cast don't mean poo during the 1st George W. election. It was heavily reinforced for me during the last election when Rick Scott won FL again. Hell I know people in law enforcment that wanted him out and the vote Republican for everything. I had not met one person here that wanted him back. And Diane Fienstien in CA that woman is nuts and yet in again. Sorry I fell off the light side....

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2015)

Let's keep it light!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 8, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## jmurray (Aug 9, 2015)

Bingo!?! Good stuff , I got a good laugh from that one.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 9, 2015)

Gil Fulbright will never bs ya.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 21, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Aug 22, 2015)

Not trying to pick on Hilary with 2 in a row, but both earned a chuckle...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 23, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------

